# Hakenbinden:



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2003)

Und auch „uns Franky“ beweist, dass er was vom Angeln versteht. Oder habt ihr das schon alles gewußt und so schön kompakt präsentiert bekommen:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/magazin/ausgabe3/html/hakenbinden.htm


----------

